# Mayra



## mandina85

amikama said:


> a ver si puedo hacértelo... (no soy nativo de español)
> 
> א (_alef_) - cualquier vocal (a, e, i, o, u)
> ב (_beit_) - b o v (בּ = b, ב sin punto = v)
> ג (_guimel_) - g (como en "gato", nunca como en "gente")
> ד (_dalet_) - d
> ה (_he_) - h (se pronuncia esta letra, como en inglés)
> ו (_vav_) - v, o ó u (ו sin punto = v, וֹ = o, וּ = u)
> ז (_zain_) - z (como en inglés)
> ח (_jeit_) - j
> ט (_teit_) - t
> י (_yod_ o _yud_) - i o y (como en inglés)
> כ (_kaf_) - k o j (כּ = k, כ sin punto = j) (si es la última letra de la palabra, se escribe ך)
> ל (_lamed_) - l
> מ (_mem_) - m (si es la última letra de la palabra, se escribe ם)
> נ (_nun_) - n (si es la última letra de la palabra, se escribe ן)
> ס (_samej_) - s
> ע (_'ain_) - es un consonante gutural, no hay algo parecido en las lenguas europeas
> פ (_pe_) - p o f (פּ = p, פ sin punto = f) (si es la última letra de la palabra, se escribe ף)
> צ (_tsedi_) - ts (si es la última letra de la palabra, se escribe ץ)
> ק (_kuf_) - k
> ר (_reish_) - r
> ש (_shin_ o _sin_) - sh o s (שׁ = sh, שׂ = s)
> ת (_tav_) - t
> 
> espero que sea claro



hola, te agradezco por este aporte...es decir que si yo me llamo mayra, se escribirÍa asi?: מאירא


----------



## Isabel:-)

Mayra =  מיירה


----------



## mandina85

Isabel:-) said:


> Mayra =  מיירה



Gracias Isabel.


----------



## mandina85

Isabel Hola,

Estoy apenas aprendiendo el alefbet y todas las vocales y me pregunto dos cosas, la primera, porque pones en mi nombre dos veces '' en vez de poner por ejemplo el alef y la raya debajo para denotar que es "A"? me podrias explicar esto por favor? Mil gracias!

la segunda, MAYA se escribiria מייה   ???? es verdad que significa Mujer de Agua?

Hasta luego y muchas Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## mediterraneo24

se pone dos י en vez de א porque asi se forma el sonido de "y" dura.
si pones alef y despues yud, sonaria mas como "maira".
fijate en los nombres: רייצ'ל, ריימונד, סיימון, etc (simon, raymond, rachel en ingles)

Maya se escribe מאיה , porque el sonido de la vocal es una a larga.
y con respeto a tu otra pregunta creo que Maya significa agua en arabe, pero no estoy seguro


----------



## mandina85

mediterraneo24 said:


> Maya se escribe מאיה , porque el sonido de la vocal es una a larga.
> y con respeto a tu otra pregunta creo que Maya significa agua en arabe, pero no estoy seguro



Wow! muchas gracias. Ya voy entendiendo un poco mas cada vez. Algunas ideas sobre qué significa Mayra y Maya en hebreo por favor?

GRACIAS!


----------



## mediterraneo24

Los dos no significan nada en hebreo, y Mayra nisiquiera es un nombre isrelío. Maya tampoco significa algo en hebreo pero es un nombre bastante común.


----------



## mandina85

Gracias por tu ayuda. Cualquier inquietud que me surga te estaré preguntando por este medio.


----------



## mediterraneo24

jjjjj cuenta con eso


----------

